# buying condoms in new dehli



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

interesting article.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20061208/od ... 1208113212


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

How is that interesting? Do you even have a point in posting that?


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

Becky said:


> How is that interesting? Do you even have a point in posting that?


that 'one sized fits all' may not be true.

and if it isnt true there may be some severe health consequences, espcially in a country like india that has been hit hard by the aids epidemic.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Becky said:


> How is that interesting? Do you even have a point in posting that?


 :agree Just seems like more fuel for the bigots, IMO.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > How is that interesting? Do you even have a point in posting that?
> ...


upon further research, ive found out a similar problem arose in germany a few years ago.

and by the way, reporting facts is not bigotry.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

odun said:


> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> > Becky said:
> ...


That's why I asked what your point was. I didn't know what you were trying to get at with this thread. 
Don't link and run. State your reason for posting


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

actually im now curious as to what percentage of american men are too small for traditional condoms. i wonder if any research has been done. obviously if research is done youd have to assmume the number would be even larger than the research indicates since some men may be too ashamed to admit it.

if the 'one sized fits all' is inaccurate, id have to assume there would be some legal ramifications. that would amount to deceptive advertising.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

odun said:


> and by the way, reporting facts is not bigotry.


Never said it was. You're hardly a bigot. I'm just thinking about what sort of things usually go along with this. (I come from a very prejudiced family, and could just hear the comments in my head as I was reading this article).

Are you alluding to a theory that many cases of AIDs are caused by men who are too proud to admit that they're a great deal smaller than the condom?

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > and by the way, reporting facts is not bigotry.
> ...


im not familiar with that theory, but it makes sense.

i was refering to the possibility of the condom falling off if it was too large.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I feel weird whenever I go in a store to buy condoms. I usually try to wait untill no one is in line cause i dont wanna be standing there holding the fun balloons with everyone around me. I also dont like it when I'm standing in front of the condom section trying to choose between the extra ribbed and ultra thin for maximum sensation and people are walking by. 

Luckily, after months of planning and developing techniques to avoid this, I've come up with the solution: Go to a 24 hour store late at night when no one is around! Genius! Then you only have to deal with the clerk, which hopefully isn't an old lady who smirks and says "you have a good night young man" as you leave.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Luckily, after months of planning and developing techniques to avoid this, I've come up with the solution: Go to a 24 hour store late at night when no one is around! Genius! Then you only have to deal with the clerk, which hopefully isn't an old lady who smirks and says "you have a good night young man" as you leave.


That's why they have the self checkouts. No one but you and the computer will know. Also useful for those other embarrasing purchases. Preparation H, jock itch creams, or if your GF/wife asks you to pick up tampons.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: buying condoms in new dehli*



odun said:


> actually im now curious as to what percentage of american men are too small for traditional condoms. i wonder if any research has been done. obviously if research is done youd have to assmume the number would be even larger than the research indicates since some men may be too ashamed to admit it.
> 
> if the 'one sized fits all' is inaccurate, id have to assume there would be some legal ramifications. that would amount to deceptive advertising.


 :int gonna follow this post :troll

Duck, I would just love to be working in a store, have you come in and buy condoms, of course I would need a price check over the loud speaker;-)))

Nothing to be ashamed of, I would rather be seen buying condoms then sitting in an STD clinic;-)


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

odun said:


> i was refering to the possibility of the condom falling off if it was too large.


How large would it have to be to do that? :um

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > i was refering to the possibility of the condom falling off if it was too large.
> ...


That's what I've always wondered :stu


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Becky said:


> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> > odun said:
> ...


Uhm...........Hmmm...........How to answer without getting a thread locked and sounding like a complete.........

It not only depends on length but also thickness. My ex bf, was larger than the "average" six, by about three inches, however, it was the girth that caused him problems. :blush :blush the condom would roll down.

Gotta go now :hide


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

oooooooooooooooohhhhh I see :teeth I don't have much experience with condoms :stu


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

realspark said:


> Uhm...........Hmmm...........How to answer without getting a thread locked and sounding like a complete.........
> 
> It not only depends on length but also thickness. My ex bf, was larger than the "average" six, by about three inches, however, it was the girth that caused him problems. :blush :blush the condom would roll down.
> 
> Gotta go now :hide


Actually, I was thinking the same thing when I read this thread earlier. I had an ex with the same basic problem.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

leppardess said:


> realspark said:
> 
> 
> > Uhm...........Hmmm...........How to answer without getting a thread locked and sounding like a complete.........
> ...


what about those 'magnum' condoms? are they longer or wider or both?

ive never had any use for the xxl condoms. :hide


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

In my limited experience, I seem to have more of an issue with strangulation, than looseness. I once got a free one from at a concert, and that thing was super tight. I'm guessing it was for a midget or maybe it was just made wrong. :con


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> I'm guessing it was for a midget or maybe it was just made wrong. :con


:lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

odun said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > realspark said:
> ...


I think they're relatively new. I know nothing about them, take it Annie;-)))


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

realspark said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > leppardess said:
> ...


 :um :lol I don't know anything about those either. I've only been with one guy that might have had a use for those but he didn't believe in making use of them :mum :fall


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

It's silly to think that everyone could fit into the same size condom. I guess the one-size-fits all thing is partially due to trying to make it simpler to get condoms to people in third world countries. 

But really, it's dangerous if it's too small or too big. Just because it's latex and you can blow it up to enormous proportions on top of your head does not mean it can easily stretch over a few extra centimeters of circumference. And what the hell are people thinking about giving condoms too big to smaller guys? Like oh, it'll fit the biggest dudes, and if you're small, well, I dunno, be creative and try to tie it off or something :b

I think it would be good if people stopped focusing on "average" penis sizes. Especially when you compare people all over the world. Not that breasts are perfectly analagous to penes, but if you tried to find the average size of them and just made just one bra for women, very few women would be able to wear it. Plus, maybe a billion or so women would feel inadequate, and another billion would feel like monsterous freaks.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: buying condoms in new dehli*



sonya99 said:


> It's silly to think that everyone could fit into the same size condom. I guess the one-size-fits all thing is partially due to trying to make it simpler to get condoms to people in third world countries.
> 
> But really, it's dangerous if it's too small or too big. Just because it's latex and you can blow it up to enormous proportions on top of your head does not mean it can easily stretch over a few extra centimeters of circumference. And what the hell are people thinking about giving condoms too big to smaller guys? Like oh, it'll fit the biggest dudes, and if you're small, well, I dunno, be creative and try to tie it off or something :b
> 
> I think it would be good if people stopped focusing on "average" penis sizes. Especially when you compare people all over the world. Not that breasts are perfectly analagous to penes, but if you tried to find the average size of them and just made just one bra for women, very few women would be able to wear it. Plus, maybe a billion or so women would feel inadequate, and another billion would feel like monsterous freaks.


 :agree


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: re: buying condoms in new dehli*



sonya99 said:


> I think it would be good if people stopped focusing on "average" penis sizes. Especially when you compare people all over the world. Not that breasts are perfectly analagous to penes, but if you tried to find the average size of them and just made just one bra for women, very few women would be able to wear it. Plus, maybe a billion or so women would feel inadequate, and another billion would feel like monsterous freaks.


 :nw


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7005711616


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

archaic said:


> http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7005711616


Well that sounds fun to play with!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7005711616
> ...


There's such a thing as liquid latex that you can 'paint' on but I'm not sure about how well it would work as a condom :stu


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey, at least they are actually using condoms... :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Linking and running should be a crime :lol (I'm late into this).
Spray-on condoms: I have a feeling this is asking for trouble in the disease prevention area.
Hindu men: I thought they already made all different sizes of condoms. As long as they don't see "Small-Size Condoms: For Your Pee-Wee Wee-Wee", I guess to each his own. They are actively trying to combat AIDS, so it's a good start.

:lol "Price Check, Colored Condoms with Extra Sensation!"

Who am I kidding? :fall


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> That's why they have the self checkouts. No one but you and the computer will know. Also useful for those other embarrasing purchases. Preparation H, jock itch creams, or if your GF/wife asks you to pick up tampons.


Sorry, this is off-topic but I have a good story about the self-checkouts  This is as well as I can remember it:

My girlfriend at the time and I were planning a night together, so we agreed that she'd buy the condoms and I'd buy some other stuff. We went through a self-checkout line and I finished my purchase and glanced over at her to see how she was doing on hers.

She was facing me, staring at me wide-eyed. Her face was bright red and she looked on the verge of crying. Her mouth was open in an 'O' shape and when I glanced over she mouthed, "help me!" so I rushed over to see what the matter was. Something wasn't working right, so she'd been scanning the pack of condoms and then putting it in the grocery bag, then taking it out and swiping it across the scanner again. Finally it instructed her to just leave the condoms sitting on the scanner, in plain view, and wait there until the cashier could verify it. The whole time, the voice on the machine was screaming, "PLEASE WAIT FOR CASHIER ASSISTANCE."

I laughed at her right there in line. She started laughing, too. I gave the condoms to the cashier, who just smiled and muttered "you poor thing" or something along those lines to my girlfriend before handing them back.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> In my limited experience, I seem to have more of an issue with strangulation, than looseness. I once got a free one from at a concert, and that thing was super tight. I'm guessing it was for a midget or maybe it was just made wrong. :con


Same here ops some are just too tight in certain places.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://secure.condomania.com/TheyFit/

I guess there are 70 sizes to choose from at this site.

:hide Maybe this is why there are so many people in India. :hide


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> As long as they don't see "Small-Size Condoms: For Your Pee-Wee Wee-Wee", I guess to each his own.


:lol You're a nut.



realspark said:


> It not only depends on length but also thickness. My ex bf, was larger than the "average" six, by about three inches, however, it was the girth that caused him problems.  :blush :blush the condom would roll down.


Good to know. :um

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## FreakCitySF (Jun 19, 2005)

condoms, ebay

latex gloves work 2


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Condoms from ebay? You rather have someone know your name and address (so they can send it to you) than buy it at a store?

Why are people so embarrass to buy condoms? You're getting laid! Wave the box around and put it at the top of your shopping basket! :banana


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: buying condoms in new dehli*



FreakCitySF said:


> latex gloves work 2


 :con :um


----------



## FreakCitySF (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey I'll buy them in the store no problem.

Just some people have trouble doing it.

Offering ideas thats all.

Leppardess, wee-wee goes where finger usually goes in glove.

Got it?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

FreakCitySF said:


> Leppardess, wee-wee goes where finger usually goes in glove.
> 
> Got it?


:um Most of the guys that I know wouldn't fit in the fingers of a latex glove. Btw, you don't have to be so sarcastic. I'm not stupid.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

FreakCitySF said:


> Hey I'll buy them in the store no problem.
> 
> Just some people have trouble doing it.
> 
> ...


People are gonna think you're abnormal. :b


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I used to try wearing balloons (years before actually touching a girl). Now _those_ are tight. Not recommended.


----------



## FreakCitySF (Jun 19, 2005)

I know I'm only messing.

I've never used gloves.

or balloons

or had sex

for that matter

I wonder what other objects have been used as contraception?

There have been some weird/interesting ones.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: buying condoms in new dehli*

If you guys want the real deal, check out http://www.rubberduckycondoms.com
gives new meaning to the phrase "dont forget the rubber"
that should be my new catch phrase.
either that or, "you're not ready to **** untill you gotta duck."



realspark said:


> Duck, I would just love to be working in a store, have you come in and buy condoms, of course I would need a price check over the loud speaker;-)))


:lol 
oh you wouldn't
would you? :afr


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

the sa solution to buying anything discretely: requirements: credit card and a home address.

order them online and have them shipped to your house. no store, no customers, no cashier with judgemental looks.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: re: buying condoms in new dehli*



brenidil said:


> the sa solution to buying anything discretely: requirements: credit card and a home address.
> 
> order them online and have them shipped to your house. no store, no customers, no cashier with judgemental looks.


The high school boy packing your order will be all, "THIS GUY'S GONNA GET LAIIIID, MAN."


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

realspark said:


> ... My ex bf, was larger than the "average" six, by about three inches, however, it was the girth that caused him problems. :blush :blush the condom would roll down...


ouch.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

ladybugs said:


> realspark said:
> 
> 
> > ... My ex bf, was larger than the "average" six, by about three inches, however, it was the girth that caused him problems. :blush :blush the condom would roll down...
> ...


So he was 9 inches? Dayum...


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

AlekParker said:


> ladybugs said:
> 
> 
> > realspark said:
> ...


Well now, someone is certainly up to par with their math skills.

girth is much more important than length, unless you're really short. any girl would tell you this. more girth=more stretching=more squealing=more fun!


----------



## FreakCitySF (Jun 19, 2005)

I was hoping the rubber ducky condoms had cartoon ducks on the condom.

or a rubber duck face on the end of the condom.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Linking and running should be a crime :lol (I'm late into this).
> Spray-on condoms: I have a feeling this is asking for trouble in the disease prevention area.
> Hindu men: I thought they already made all different sizes of condoms. As long as they don't see "Small-Size Condoms: For Your Pee-Wee Wee-Wee", I guess to each his own. They are actively trying to combat AIDS, so it's a good start.
> 
> ...


Well, regular condoms are apparently asking for problems with STI prevention too. I read in a different article on the same thing (I couldn't find it, which is why I searched and found that one) that it won't be available until the scientists are certain that if used correctly, it will protect against disease. So it wouldn't be an issue unless you used the product incorrectly, which is also the case for any form of contraception.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: buying condoms in new dehli*



FreakCitySF said:


> I was hoping the rubber ducky condoms had cartoon ducks on the condom.
> 
> or a rubber duck face on the end of the condom.


hahaha
now _that_ would be a condom.


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: re: buying condoms in new dehli*



Scrub Ducky said:


> FreakCitySF said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping the rubber ducky condoms had cartoon ducks on the condom.
> ...


u know. im gonna just leave this one alone. some of us have too much time on our hands.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: buying condoms in new dehli*



brenidil said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > FreakCitySF said:
> ...


dont be jealous cause no one has brendil condoms on the market.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: re: buying condoms in new dehli*



Scrub Ducky said:


> brenidil said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Scrub Ducky":ccb2d]
> ...


dont be jealous cause no one has brendil condoms on the market.[/quote:ccb2d]

Yea, thats right :lol

This would be good for your sig: "No Ducky, No Lucky"


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

lmao Adam, thats great

In fact, ill add it right now!


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

archaic said:


> Well, regular condoms are apparently asking for problems with STI prevention too. I read in a different article on the same thing (I couldn't find it, which is why I searched and found that one) that it won't be available until the scientists are certain that if used correctly, it will protect against disease. So it wouldn't be an issue unless you used the product incorrectly, which is also the case for any form of contraception.


condoms don't prevent the spread of HPV, either, even if they're used correctly every time. women need to be especially mindful of this, cause HPV can cause cervical cancer.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> lmao Adam, thats great
> 
> In fact, ill add it right now!


nice :lol

i didn't come up with that btw, thats from the ducky condoms site that you posted. :b


----------

